# Super Red Severum & Rose Queen Possible Mated Pair



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Possible Mated Pair!
These Would Be Really Nice Offspring!
10" Super Red Severum (Female)
10" Rose Queen (Male)


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, they would make beautiful babies!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Pamela said:


> Wow, they would make beautiful babies!


I was thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

They would make an interesting hybrid, but I don't think it is possible for a SA Cichlid to breed with a CA Cichlid.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

JoeMc said:


> They would make an interesting hybrid, but I don't think it is possible for a SA Cichlid to breed with a CA Cichlid.


These two fish have never swam together before, and know they are paired together beside my stump.
And also the Rose Queen has differnet coloring like I have never seen before.
I defiently can't say for sure they have paired up, but they are sure acting like it.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool! never seen this combo done before!


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

That Is going to be a good looking hybrid


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

not possible


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

brezilian said:


> not possible


Are you the hybrid expert?


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

yes i am... no but i know enough


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm no expert either, but since getting my Dwarf White Parrots I've done some research on the net about hybrids and the consensus seems to be that there are no know hybrids between CA and SA cichlids with the exception of the Festae.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

JoeMc said:


> I'm no expert either, but since getting my Dwarf White Parrots I've done some research on the net about hybrids and the consensus seems to be that there are no know hybrids between CA and SA cichlids with the exception of the Festae.


So it is a possibility. They would be some great looking fish if it were to happen.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

trust me ive lots of research on cichlid hybrids and it cant be done... although the fry would be cool if it were possible


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> So it is a possibility. They would be some great looking fish if it were to happen.


*Only* with the Festae. SA doesn't produce viable fry with CA. SA usually don't hybridize at all, usually only limited to CA cichlids that do.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> *Only* with the Festae. SA doesn't produce viable fry with CA. SA usually don't hybridize at all, usually only limited to CA cichlids that do.


Interesting topic. Problem is it is not clear what a lot of these hybrids are crossed with to begin with. If there is Red Devil in the Rose Queen and the red Devil created other hybrids crossed with Severums then who knows? Unfortunately there is not enough info on genetic make ups of some of the hybrids on the market to make an educated opinion. I will say I saw these fish before and now and they were setting up a breeding are FOR SURE. The Rose Queen was massive, almost dropsy massive and these fish never got along. The Queen was making a pit and cleaning the surface of a piece of driftwood. Her color was faded with orange accents on the scales. Whether the eggs were viable is another story but these fish were getting ready to do the deed for sure IMO.


----------



## Jvhfit (Jun 27, 2021)

I successfully bred my male super red severum with my female blood parrot and have offspring. They must get the fading gene from the blood parrot but I'm sure he's bound to turn orange soon.











Virual said:


> Possible Mated Pair!
> These Would Be Really Nice Offspring!
> 10" Super Red Severum (Female)
> 10" Rose Queen (Male)


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Post a price as per the rules


----------



## Jvhfit (Jun 27, 2021)

dino said:


> Post a price as per the rules


Priceless


----------



## Jvhfit (Jun 27, 2021)

Jvhfit said:


> I successfully bred my male super red severum with my female blood parrot and have offspring. They must get the fading gene from the blood parrot but I'm sure he's bound to turn orange soon.
> View attachment 184778


Picture of the parents. I have full length video of every process of them breeding as well.


----------



## perpetualplaces (2 mo ago)

very cool! never seen this combo done before!


----------

